# Spring Down Under



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

New colour and life in the garden:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice pics and well taken


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

What camera and lens did you use for those fantastic photos?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments gents! All shots were taken with my Sony a55v using the following lenses:

pic 1: Sony 55-200mm SAM

pic 2 & 5: Sigma 70-300mm APO

pics 3 & 4: Tamron 90mm Macro

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great shots! We don't get quite the greenery like that out west here, but there's some nice desert flowers. Love the bee shot


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

great photos.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

great photos.


----------

